# Just showing a few



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is a deer call and a few predator calls I made


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful calls Bill. Welcome to Predator Talk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Bill.







to PT.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments Looks like a nice forum you got here

As soon as I get a bit more time I will participate more


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I look forward to that Bill.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Bill. Nice work on the calls.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site, Bill. Those are some good looking calls.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice good to see you here


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Great looking calls. Welcome to the site. Do you make them as a hobby or business?


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

I make custom calls as a hobby I sell a few but probably give more away then i sell


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well from what you have shown us you could sell a lot more there Bill. I know how you feel as I make walking sticks but have never sold one! Its the joy of making them and the look on the face of those you give them to.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes sir I love giving to kids and see the smile they get on their face when they finally realize they have their own call I also have given some to contests and have auctioned some off and the money went to a good cause so the ones I do sell help replenish the wood and reeds for a hobby I enjoy


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

OMgosh... Look what the dog drug in! LOL Hey Bill! thought I could hide from you here! .. (just joking) Good to see ya here!


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

Brad You can run but you can't hide LOL I got my eye on you I am hoping you leave a piece of eye candy laying around somewhere so i can pick it up


----------

